# Chelsea FC women tailoring training



## sdb (Feb 21, 2020)

I can’t remember in which thread this was discussed but there was a lively discussion about periods and injuries for female soccer players.









						Exclusive: Chelsea become first club to tailor training to menstrual cycles
					

Initiative has been driven by manager Emma Hayes and understanding more about players' cycles could have huge impact on preventing injuries




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




From the article:

Chelsea Women have become the first football club in the world to tailor their training programme around players’ menstrual cycles in an attempt to enhance performance and cut down on injuries, _Telegraph Sport _can reveal.
Since August, Chelsea, who are second in the Women’s Super League, one point behind Manchester City, have designed players’ individual plans around the phases of their menstrual cycle. It is a groundbreaking initiative that – if adopted elsewhere – could revolutionise the way in which female athletes are managed.
It is hoped that factoring in the menstrual cycle to training and nutrition regimes could help control the weight fluctuations which often affect athletes during certain phases of their cycles and reduce susceptibility to soft tissue injuries, such as anterior cruciate ligament damage, which has been linked to menstruation.
The initiative has been driven by manager Emma Hayes, who felt that for too long female footballers had been treated as physically the same as their male counterparts and that specific allowances needed to be made for the impact of menstruation on performance.
“It is fair to say, I am a female coach in an industry where women have always been treated like small men,” she said.

“Women have always been treated like small men”

England is doing the same for its women’s national team, as did the USA in France last year.


----------

